# Hello from the States



## RexNICO (Aug 8, 2019)

Joined a few weeks back, got a TT a couple months back.
It's a North American MK1 3.2 DSG "Special Edition", silver with black and about 145k

It was missing 75% of the interior, but had good DSG & Haldex main records.

I've owned a couple Audi (C5) allroads and a few MK4 wagons over the last decade or so, mainly Lexus & Infiniti before that.

Hope to contribute more than I take.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Have you received your TTF stickers yet?
Hoggy.


----------



## RexNICO (Aug 8, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Have you received your TTF stickers yet?
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the welcome.

Yes, they arrived Monday. Hope to put them on soon, but have to get her to leave the car in the driveway first.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi RexNICO.
Welcome to the TTForum, I guess you are a bit far to suggest a meet - up ?
Enjoy your stay.

Richard.


----------



## RexNICO (Aug 8, 2019)

lippyrich said:


> Hi RexNICO.
> Welcome to the TTForum, I guess you are a bit far to suggest a meet - up ?
> Enjoy your stay.
> 
> Richard.


Yes, might be a stretch to make get together.

I did find myself in Europe several times over the last few years for work, but things have recently changed and my international travel has stopped 

I'll definitely post up if I find myself on that side of the pond.

Thanks


----------

